# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Bruine plekjes net onder de knieen

## santjej

wie heeft er ervaring met donkere plekjes op de knieen ik vindt dit zo lelijk ik schaam me voor mijn knieen vooral nu de zomer er weer aan komt wie heeft hier een oplossing voor?

----------

